
Duet Display is out - nepalisaathi
http://www.duetdisplay.com/
======
leejoramo
On my system, Duet provides a much better experience than AirDisplay. Working
with Apps is very fluid. Videos play back just find. It is not as fast as my
MacBook's built in display, but I have to look for any sluggishness.

There are some bugs. My iPad was stuck saying Duet Display was "Launching". I
noticed that the MacBook's Display preferences showed the iPad as being in
portrait and I had it physically in landscape. Turning the iPad to portrait
orientation allowed it to work.

I noticed some issues with windows getting completely cropped off the iPad
when dragging between screens.

You should also note that the Duet preferences include changing the frame rate
and the resolution, by default these appear to be set to 30 fps and Regular
(non-Retina).

UPDATE: seeing a few more visual bugs. For example, the corners of windows
have broken corners. I continue to be impressed by the speed performance.
Hopefully, we will see bug fixes. (Although with the looming christmas app
store review shutdown, that might take a while)

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8751414](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8751414)

